# 14” beadlock wheel fit



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

Can i get a 14x10 tire on 14x7 msa beadlock wheel? I wanted to go w a taller tire but taller is wider
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I don't see why not. People have been running those crush lock style rims for a while and those are 9 and 10" wide tires smashed together with a beadlock


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah...no problem.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks i got those beadlocks from filthyredneck forever ago, i was going to order a set of 28”reapers but then i saw they make 30” and 32” and the gears started turning


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

